# Lunch Atop A Skyscraper: The Story Behind The 1932 Photo



## Aunt Marg (Jul 6, 2021)

Those who hate heights, brace yourself!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2021)

A 2001 sculpture of 'The 1932 Rockefeller Center Iron Workers at Lunch Time' by world-known master artisan Sergio Funari, spotted being driven around Soho.  A famous photograph of iron workers in 1932 taking a lunch break while building Rockefeller Center inspired this sculpture.
The life-size work, titled "Lunchtime on a Skyscraper—A Tribute to American Heros" was created by Sergio Furnari. With the sculpture mounted on the top of a pickup truck, Sergio often displays it in SOHO (South of Houston Street).


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 13, 2021)

Scary video!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 13, 2021)

I have worked 300 feet high on a drilling platform we built in Pascagoula Mississippi but we were on the platform which is wider than a couple acres to walk on and even then climbing the ladder was not something I would want to do everyday. Iron workers are a special breed of cat. The higher the go the higher the wage.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 16, 2021)

No way would I sit on a beam 800 feet in the air. My hands would be welded to that beam. What gets me is that was just an average day for those guys. There were three guys, who fell off  beams. But considering how many workers were on the high steel, and walking around on them, with no safety devices, only three deaths is remarkable


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 16, 2021)

Maybe in my younger years I would be brave enough. Now I'm just too wobbly!


----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 16, 2021)

Thanks for sharing this, it is very interesting.


----------

